# Blocking peer to peer downloading



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

Anyone know a way of blocking the downloads from illegal programs such as IMESH, Limewire etc, as the programs can keep being downloaded. I have a computer someone has given me to stop these offences on their computer by another person.

My thoughts are blocking the ports, but im unsure how to do it.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Most P2P programs rotate there ports on each startup so its almost impossible to block the ports... And some ports are shared between programs and my block other programs from accessing the internet..
My best guess would to block the app in windows firewall.. Most Modems/routers nowadays have a function to block p2p communication... Also some ISP's can block p2p communication if you phone them up...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

How about separate Windows profiles? One with reduced privileges that blocks downloads, installs and internet connections might be overkill but it would do the job.

Aus_Karlos's firewall suggestion looks like the best solution.


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

Ok guys, thanks for the input, ill look into a few options.


----------



## RevHavoc (May 8, 2007)

There are several ways I can think of right now.
- software firewall: block apps from opening or accessing the internet
- hardware firewall: if you have access to the router you can most times block common ports and webpages you can find p2p on
- permissions: user permissions within OS
- monitoring utilities: such as classroom spy pro, public access desktop, etc that you can pretty much block anything like that (schools, libraries, etc use these)

Good luck.


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

Managed to block it with windows firewall in the end, seems to of done the trick, see how it goes. If not ill go into the router settings, and try from there.


----------

